
Wunderlist is shutting down on May 6th, 2020 - saadalem
https://mobile.twitter.com/dhh/status/1229453834126127104
======
floatingatoll
The official blog post (December 2019):

[https://www.wunderlist.com/blog/join-us-on-our-new-
journey/](https://www.wunderlist.com/blog/join-us-on-our-new-journey/)

Previously on HN (10 posts):

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateEnd=1581963065&dateRange=custom&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateEnd=1581963065&dateRange=custom&dateStart=1573344000&page=0&prefix=false&query=wunderlist&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

